# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Bootstrap Table Cell Dynamic Background Width

## KGComputers

Good day!

This blog post along with a sample fiddle Bootstrap Table Cell Dynamic Background Width will demonstrate on how to fill the Bootstrap Table cell's background based on a given value. If the value is 30, then the background will only occupy of up to 30% of the table cell. If value is 100, then the entire table cell background will be filled. 



Regards,
kgc

----------

